# *BATTLE OF THE HIGH SCHOOL STACYS!!* ZUZIA vs SARAH



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

@Pietrosiek Thinks Zuzia mogs the stacy from my high school. Lets see what looksmax.me has to say

ZUZIA









*VS*

SARAH
*






*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 21, 2019)

*ZUZIA LOOKS SUBHUMAN NEXT TO SARAH*


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah looks like a slut while Zuzia looks like cute good girl


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 21, 2019)

They look like SHIT, but Sarah mogs

No idea what @Pietrosiek is even thinking


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> *ZUZIA LOOKS SUBHUMAN NEXT TO SARAH*


*SARAH LOOKS LIKE UGLY SLUT *


schizocel said:


> They look like SHIT, but Sarah mogs
> 
> No idea what @Pietrosiek is even thinking





Pietrosiek said:


> Sarah looks like a slut while Zuzia looks like cute good girl


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

I would reject sarah


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I would reject sarah


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 21, 2019)

*ZUZIA IS AN UGLY DOG!!!*


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)

Tony said:


>


----------



## Feanor (Dec 21, 2019)

View attachment 200081


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

*Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 10*

Total voters 4
How hard is it to vote you fucking retards


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 200079


Yes. Her eyes look high t. ZUZIA IS like ''im such a nice girl'' while Sarah is like come fuck me fuxker. I prefer first. Big eyes are must have for foids
You are voiting for Sarah just becouse you all hate me. Thats it


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Yes. Her eyes look high t. ZUZIA IS like ''im such a nice girl'' while Sarah is like come fuck me fuxker. I prefer first. Big eyes are must have for foids
> You are voiting for Sarah just becouse you all hate me. Thats it


brb


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> brb
> View attachment 200083


did u get to touch her tits?


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 21, 2019)

*Zuzia = Girl to marry and have life with
Sarah = Girl to fuck and then go*


----------



## Feanor (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> brb
> View attachment 200083


so these are the pics high school girls post online these days in poland no less


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> did u get to touch her tits?


I ONCE ELBOWED THEM IN 8TH GRADE NGL


Feanor said:


> so these are the pics high school girls post online these days in poland no less


This is an Aussie chick, I live in Australia


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> *Zuzia = Girl to marry and have life with
> Sarah = Girl to fuck and then go*


I WOULD REJECT HER FOR FUCK. I WANT TO FUCK AND CUDLE ZUZIA WHOLE NIGHT. AHH FUCK MAN I NEED TO FAP BECOUSE OF THIS THREAD


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

*Zuzia looks like a frauding ethnic whore*


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah will be a future single mother


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> *Zuzia looks like a frauding ethnic whore*


I know you say that becouse you juts dont like me


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Sarah will be a future single mother


ngl tho


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 21, 2019)

Zuzia looks worse in an absolute sense but also looks more appealing somehow, maybe it's less slut vibes


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I know you say that becouse you juts dont like me


who are u bro ? i just said that coz that's the truth


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 21, 2019)

What's so bad about slut vibes? Don't tell me you guys are into "traditional" girls. That's the most bluepilled thing there is


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> who are u bro ? i just said that coz that's the truth


Shes so cute man her eyes are perfect. This Sarah has too musculine eyes


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 21, 2019)

they both look like disgusting cake-face british slags

regardless, a man has to do what a man has to do


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 21, 2019)

They’re both ugly


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

schizocel said:


> What's so bad about slut vibes? Don't tell me you guys are into "traditional" girls. That's the most bluepilled thing there is


Im into cute looking foids. I live Zuzias big eyes


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

schizocel said:


> What's so bad about slut vibes? Don't tell me you guys are into "traditional" girls. That's the most bluepilled thing there is


I'd rather LTR a more conservative looking girl tbh tho


----------



## john2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Would still smash zuzia.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They’re both ugly


Fucking autist


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They’re both ugly


Just like you


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Zuzia looks worse in an absolute sense but also looks more appealing somehow, maybe it's less slut vibes


yo bro where are the white iranian girls staying at?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Dec 21, 2019)

both are subhuman pigs average 4.8 cant rate animals


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 21, 2019)

Tony said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't like either's faces. They look bloated and acne ridden, just that Sarah must of conceal it better. But her body is legit almost perfect so it halos. Zuzia just looks sickly, and I don't like her makeup and hair. imo it makes her face look oily and bloated


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Just like you


I know you need to cope because your oneitis is everything to you but let’s be real bro


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yo bro where are the white iranian girls staying at?


Time for a trip to the mountains


----------



## pisslord (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

schizocel said:


> I don't like either's faces. They look bloated and acne ridden, just that Sarah must of conceal it better. But her body is legit almost perfect so it halos. Zuzia just looks sickly, and I don't like her makeup and hair. imo it makes her face look oily and bloated


All girls have this cake face look in Australia, her skin is fine tho.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I know you need to cope because your oneitis is everything to you but let’s be real bro


Keep coping. And then on looksmax forum ''muh i would do anythi g to fuck ugly foid'' while you imagine ugly foid not being model tier. This is gl foid stop coping.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Time for a trip to the mountains


idgaf. tell me what mountains bro


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 21, 2019)

_She is such a disgusting whore!_


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> All girls have this cake face look in Australia, her skin is fine tho.


Her face doesn't appeal to me, but her body sure does. It's just minor things like that tan tone and her eye shape that turns me off


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Keep coping. And then on looksmax forum ''muh i would do anythi g to fuck ugly foid'' while you imagine ugly foid not being model tier. This is gl foid stop coping.


I don’t know if you know me but I’m in multiple relationships rn so sex isn’t an issue, I certainly don’t go around here saying I’d do anything to fuck an ugly foid lol

And I only like asian girls anyway


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> And I only like asian girls anyway


         

off with your head


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> off with your head


You do you buddy


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> @Pietrosiek Thinks Zuzia mogs the stacy from my high school. Lets see what looksmax.me has to say
> 
> ZUZIA
> View attachment 200067
> ...


Jfl at these subhuman

My old oneitis fogs them to death


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jfl at these subhuman
> 
> My old oneitis fogs them to death
> 
> View attachment 200099


Objectively you can't say shit if she is your oneitis, ofc she is #1 in your eyes


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Objectively you can't say shit if she is your oneitis, ofc she is #1 in your eyes


Even being 100% objective I can say she fogs both


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> And I only like asian girls anyway


No dude, Zuzia is ugly and some asian shit is hot? Lol


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 21, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> No dude, Zuzia is ugly and some asian shit is hot? Lol


Zuzia looks like an average eastern european girl lol


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah mogs tbh


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 21, 2019)

sarah to fuck zuzia for ltr tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Even being 100% objective I can say she fogs both


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Sarah mogs tbh


No way


Goblin said:


> View attachment 200107
> View attachment 200108
> 
> 
> View attachment 200110


So much fakeup and shes not that cute


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Zuzia looks like an average eastern european girl lol


Her eyes are perfect.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

cringing at this thread ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cringing at this thread ngl


Cringing at your lack of a vote ngl


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 21, 2019)

they both take dog dicks in all 3 holes


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

*Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 47*

Total voters 17
..........


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 21, 2019)

Both look like whores


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Both look like whores


*HIGH SCHOOL STACYS*
No shit my nigga


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 21, 2019)

meh. Both look weird.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> they both take dog dicks in all 3 holes


NO NO NO ZUZIA TOO?


----------



## needsolution (Dec 21, 2019)

Plastic is fantastic. 

Both disgusting ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

needsolution said:


> Plastic is fantastic.
> 
> Both disgusting ded srs


Honestly Zuzia is one of the most caked up Polish foids I've ever seen.
For Australian foids Sarah has a pretty 'normal' amount of make up compared to other foids in Aus.


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 21, 2019)

Sarah look like typical party slut that can give u some nice suprise as HIV 

I choose zuzia


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 21, 2019)

schizocel said:


> I don't like either's faces. They look bloated and acne ridden, just that Sarah must of conceal it better. But her body is legit almost perfect so it halos. Zuzia just looks sickly, and I don't like her makeup and hair. imo it makes her face look oily and bloated


Read that first line as "I don't like faces" at first and thought "yeah, makes sense"


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 21, 2019)

Oi cunt do you live in melbourne?


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 200088


Close to a 10/10 for me. Fuck I will never ever have this.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 21, 2019)

Zuzia is hot as fuck. She mogs


Pietrosiek said:


> I would reject sarah


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> Close to a 10/10 for me. Fuck I will never ever have this.


Ass is to big for me


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 21, 2019)

sarah


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 21, 2019)

alos her face is not good imo


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 21, 2019)

first when is absolutely foul 

Sarah though she's a root tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> first when is absolutely foul
> 
> Sarah though she's a root tbh.


A root for chad....


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> A root for chad....


sweet I'm compatible


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 21, 2019)

subhumans


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 21, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)

What is the strange phenomenon of guys saying attractive women are ugly... Some sort of cope?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 21, 2019)

Goblin said:


> @Pietrosiek Thinks Zuzia mogs the stacy from my high school. Lets see what looksmax.me has to say
> 
> ZUZIA
> View attachment 200067
> ...


both makeup frauds


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 200097
> View attachment 200097
> View attachment 200097
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 21, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


>


Happy New Year


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Happy New Year


kiss


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 22, 2019)

Buuuuump


----------



## Slayer (Dec 22, 2019)

*Sarah looks exactly like every other unremarkable big forehead gutter slut out there. 

Zuzia is way cuter, post more of her pics.*


----------



## Hades (Feb 29, 2020)

Slayer said:


> *Sarah looks exactly like every other unremarkable big forehead gutter slut out there.
> 
> Zuzia is way cuter, post more of her pics.*


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 29, 2020)

Obviously Zuzia


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 29, 2020)

Sarah mogs, she is hot af

Zuzia is average, something is off, I don't know what Pietro is thinking


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 29, 2020)

Hades said:


> bumo


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 29, 2020)

Zuzia. Both are no stacies and also not my personal taste but Sarah looks like a cheap slut


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 29, 2020)

Zuzia looks like an oldcel, Sarah is caked up but she has a good body and decent face, Sarah mogs tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

Both are on the same level tbh. Average.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 29, 2020)

Goblin said:


> brb
> View attachment 200083



Imagine being this thing's father JFL


----------



## Almu (Feb 29, 2020)

I like Piercings i like sarah


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 29, 2020)

Sarah is my type. Slim, amazing ass, good face, brown hair.

Something is weird with Zuzia's face, I don't like her eyes, fwhr and nose


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 29, 2020)

Sarah looks like an average orange British whore caked in makeup that you'd see passed out outside a club on a Friday night.

Zuzia looks like LTR material.


----------



## Hades (Feb 29, 2020)

How are you retards picking Sarah? She has obviously caked on makeup to her subhuman face and she looks like a cheap Camden hooker. Zuzia on the other hand has more cute/pretty features and a way better eye area, which as we all know is most important.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 29, 2020)

Zuzia is bloated


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 29, 2020)

Men of culture will choose Zuzia.

Indians will choose Sarah.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

Legit see better looking girls at my local community college thab these "Stacie's" tbqh


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Legit see better looking girls at my local community college thab these "Stacie's" tbqh


post pics


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hades said:


> How are you retards picking Sarah? She has obviously caked on makeup to her subhuman face and she looks like a cheap Camden hooker. Zuzia on the other hand has more cute/pretty features and a way better eye area, which as we all know is most important.



This jfl. Are people meming? How in the world does Sarah FOG Zuzia?

Maybe they're coping because they know Sarah would be more likely to suck their dicks.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 29, 2020)

Zuzia mogs


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)

fucking copers

she looks 6 psl+ irl


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 29, 2020)

Goblin said:


> fucking copers
> 
> she looks 6 psl+ irl


I agree tbh, she smv mogs the whole forum tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 29, 2020)

Goblin said:


> fucking copers
> 
> she looks 6 psl+ irl



Who? Zuzia or Sarah?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Who? Zuzia or Sarah?


Sarah


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 29, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Sarah


she is 4 psl without makeup fraud


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> she is 4 psl without makeup fraud


Again, cope
You wouldn't know


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 29, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Again, cope
> You wouldn't know


are you indian?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> are you indian?


No, I am a BBC champion


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 29, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> are you indian?


goblin is indian


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 29, 2020)

Both are not even close of being stacys/6 PSL, both sluts, both makeup/fraudmaxxed to the core, both need to be raped by a bunch of truecels.

But Zuzia mogs tho


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> goblin is indian


----------



## .👽. (Feb 29, 2020)

Goblin said:


> @Pietrosiek Thinks Zuzia mogs the stacy from my high school. Lets see what looksmax.me has to say
> 
> ZUZIA
> View attachment 200067
> ...


Both Not stacies


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> post pics


No


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> No


Cope


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> No


pussy/10


----------



## Nrrr15 (Feb 29, 2020)

Keep playing your battle while chad enjoy fuckin those two foids.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> pussy/10


how's the mgtow journey going, bro?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 29, 2020)

I'd love to know how those 2 would feel if they knew there are 58 autists right now on an obscure internet forum arguing about which one of them is better looking.


----------



## Petsmart (Feb 29, 2020)

Zuzia


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

Good thread


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 29, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> Keep playing your battle while chad enjoy fuckin those two foids.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 11, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zuzia mogs.


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Zuzia mogs.


its obvious


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 12, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Men of culture will choose Zuzia.
> 
> Indians will choose Sarah.


Still true


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2020)

Zuzia mogs that trashy wannabe Latina.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 12, 2020)

Wtf is that makeup on sarah


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Wtf is that makeup on sarah


Both have a ton of makeup to be fair



Time Travel said:


> Zuzia mogs that trashy* wannabe Latina*.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Both have a ton of makeup to be fair
> 
> 
> View attachment 304854


I hate girls who put on that much makeup.


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Both have a ton of makeup to be fair
> 
> 
> View attachment 304854


Also you can tell that Sarah is a womanlet that will breed pigmies


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> Also you can tell that Sarah is a womanlet that will breed pigmies


She is tall, 5'9 or so


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> She is tall, 5'9 or so


Cope. Only in 5 inch heels maybe


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> Cope. Only in 5 inch heels maybe








Nigga


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> @Pietrosiek Thinks Zuzia mogs the stacy from my high school. Lets see what looksmax.me has to say
> 
> ZUZIA
> View attachment 200067
> ...


Both of them are sub 4 PSL....but I would smash all ngl


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Mar 12, 2020)

Both are caked up whores.


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 12, 2020)

both are cumdumpsters


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Both are caked up whores.


You would be lucky to get an opportunity to suck either of their toes (and you would do it too)


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> You would be lucky to get an opportunity to suck either of their toes (and you would do it too)



Wouldn't touch them with a pole.

Caked up= 

Girls with that much makeup look like cheap hookers lmfao.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Wouldn't touch them with a pole.









You *CAN'T* touch them with a pole


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> View attachment 288558
> View attachment 288560
> View attachment 288562


reminder these are new zuzia pics


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 304888
> 
> 
> You *CAN'T* touch them with a pole



Even if i could i wouldn't.

Ded srs i hate that look.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Sarah looks like a slut while Zuzia looks like cute good girl


All girls are sluts


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 12, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> All girls are sluts


i know (and all of them want bbc)


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> i know (and all of them want bbc)


Fuck you


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 12, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Fuck you


Accept the BLACKpill


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Accept the BLACKpill


Ur a disgrace to the white race


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> reminder these are new zuzia pics



Are you not scared someone will find her social medias and tell her you post her pics here?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 12, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Ur a disgrace to the white race


im proud to be white. I hate blacks becouse they fuck white foids


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 12, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> im proud to be white. I hate blacks becouse they fuck white foids


No they don’t. Don’t say that


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 12, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> No they don’t. Don’t say that


Dont say that? Ok


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 12, 2020)

*Zuzia looks like the type to have a rich husband but fuck on the side

While Sarah looks like she would have a gangbang infront of your just born baby after you leave her for a pack of cigarettes

2 sides of the same coin*


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 12, 2020)

sarah looks very... experienced


----------

